# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Selaput di mata ikan

## laukkoi

Koi'sers,
aku butuh bantuan/masukan nih...
aku menemukan di salah satu koi ku, mata kirinya bermasalah ..
Ada selaput/bintil putih di mata yang terlihat menonjol keluar seperti dapat dilihat di foto berkut:



Kira2 itu apa ya ?? penyakitkah ?? menularkah ??
Ikan sih terlihat sehat/lincah ....
Ikan saat ini sudah dipisahkan di bak karantina dan gak berani di masukkan kembali ke kolam takut menular ke Ikan lain.

Tolong pencerahannya ya....Thanks.

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebsetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

